# build an object...



## cutiepie17881 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have this old dish tv remote that i sawed some of the front off and put a piece of plastic there. i have the motherboard that goes to it and i am wonder how to reprogram it to send a signal to another object to do a comman (such as beep). i also want to know how to make that beeping noise on another machine (I want it to be small). i also want to make a screen that can do functions if you press a certain button. thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi cutiepie17881

What you're asking to do is as little more complicated than by just taking a random remote and make it work on command to whatever object you want to control. It just doesn't work that way. Remotes are transmitters that are specifically programed to shoot out a infrared beam at a specific frequency to a receiver. The receiver then breaks down the signal to specific circuit pathways on the object that is being controlled. It will require you to find out the frequency of the remote, then make a parallel circuit that will be connected to the inputs and outputs to the object. 

The best solution would be for you to go find a transmitter and receiver, preferably from an old automatic garage door opener, or from a R/C car controler with servos that has output channels already built in. The more output channels it has, the better it is for you to connect to your little project. 

Good luck !


----------

